# Riding in Atlanta



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

I am coming to Atlanta in a few weeks. Can anyone recommend any good weekday group rides or riding routes. I ride in Philly a lot and they have a great trail along the river and I always love Central Park in NYC. Anything like that in Atlanta.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Try www.southeasterncycling.com and www.bikesbl.org.


----------



## atlroadie (Mar 7, 2005)

*Flat rides*

Sounds like you like flat rides and paths. Atlanta is pretty hilly, and most of the group rides will make you climb. 

Depending on where you are staying, there are a couple of decent path systems in ATL. 

http://www.pathfoundation.org/trails/index.cfm


----------



## Mean Bone (Jan 9, 2006)

*Just got back from ATL*

Stayed at a hotel in Buckhead. Peachtree through BH is the pits. Traffic very heavy. Very little shoulder. Rode through the subdivisions instead. Peachtree Heights behind the Second Ponce de Leon Baptist Church and around Valley Road behind the Govenor's Mansion. Very pretty this time of year with the dogwoods and azalea's bursting out. Some of the houses (excuse me, estates) on Valley Rd were gorgeous. Reminded me of Palm Beach on grits . . . and hills, plenty of hills!

MB


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

*Silver Comet Trail*

Three words for ya...Silver Comet Trail! It is virtually flat, you will not get lost and the only cars you will see are at the well marked road crossings. Smooth pavement, scenic pull offs, even lighting in the tunnels and underpasses...they really took care of every detail on this rail-trail!

I visited Atlanta last week. Fled downtown for a 55 mile round trip from Powder Springs to Rockmart. What a great ride! I highly recommend you head for the Silver Comet.


----------

